

Show HN: Branditch - service for daily handpicked content - philfrasty
http://branditch.com

======
philfrasty
If you are active in social-media both private and/or professionaly you are
probably familiar with the following: getting great content to share...every
single day! I usually crawl blogs, use sites like bottlenose and have an
optimized rss-feed but it still takes me hours to get through all the
articles. It's a major pain for me. Even worse I do a lot of community
management with one of my businesses and a lot of times you don't have domain
expertise in the specific area, so it is even harder to identify great
content. That's why I created branditch.com. I am currently working on the
web-interface but have already launched the mail-version where you get content
delivered daily to your inbox, similiar to the StartUpDigest, which I totally
love! Right now we only cover a few areas but will expand them over time!
Would love your feedback on this!! <http://branditch.com> Best regards

~~~
master_dee
looking forward to my weekly startupDigest-reading list like a little
christmas present. So simple but reliable :-) hope they don't shut down due to
the acqusition! signed up, fancy name btw!

